# random



## ASH (Apr 12, 2006)

ok this is totaly random but me and a few people have a argument when it comes 2 this ,which animal is better?

penguin

dolphin

hippo

zebra

totaly random but please reply


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Apr 12, 2006)

Penguin tastes better than dolphin, but its a close call. Dont get me started on zebras though, with their "go faster" stripes. Stupid boy racer horses raising the insurance price for the rest of us.

Ask a random question, get a random answer


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2006)

penguin


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 12, 2006)

dolphin's are the most interesting, being so smart


----------



## infinity (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm going for hippos... they kill more people than lions and can crush a crocodile with their jaws

HIPPOS RULE!!!


----------



## Ian (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh def a penguin, I would love one of those for my room.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 13, 2006)

oh yeh having it for your room a penguin would be best, dolphins woud be squeak mad! i think i'd have to take out it's vocal chords, yeh, then it's be ace for my room!


----------

